# Dispute: thank you for clarification



## optakeover (Dec 28, 2007)

Alright.

StefanPochmann's clarification has ironed things out. I don't hold any grudges against anyone, but the reason why I wrote that is because I merely wanted to stand up for what is right. I there are any over-enthusiastic or stupid comments made on my part, I'm sorry. Dene said I was serious; in many ways in this dispute, it was true I was very serious. The grammatical errors and spelling errors may be unintentional; I tried my best not to write incorrectly, but it was more or less done up in haste. For the 'marginalizing' part and for the rest of it, I'll end this saga by saying that I don't want any possible misconceptions regarding us, so I addressed them immediately. For those who thought I was being hypocritical, well... This is to also show there are many ways to interpret something. Lastly, let me still make one last firm statement that Yish is still a human being, and that 9 pages worth of comments was used to try and prove him wrong including most of extra comments aimed at him, I think that they are unneccesary.

I hope this ends here, for I will end here.


----------

